# Instruction manual for Dowl-It 1000 Jig



## hfminmi (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a copy of the instructions for a Dowl-It 1000 Jig? I own the jig and I am having difficulty adjusting it to vary thicknesses of wood with the result that I end up with center holes.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

On their website: http://www.dowl-it.com/dowl-it-pg1.html

It's supposed to be self-centering so if the instructions there don't help, the contact page has an email address you can try.


----------



## hfminmi (Jan 7, 2012)

I own a Dowl-It 1000 and a 2000. The "Dowl-It"Company was originally in Hastings, Michigan but it was sold to Tool Tech in Spring Lake, Michigan. I am having the same problem with the 2000 and have yet to find any instruction manuals on either jig. I bought the 2000 on eBay from a "woodworker" who apparently damaged it. The repair to the damaged tool has been taken care of but I can't seem to keep the jig drilling holes on dead center. The first one is on center because I make sure it is with lines and carefully monitoring but as I move through the hole drilling [repeated tightening and loosening to clamp jig to board] the darn thing loses its original centering facility. I did receive very brief instructions for the 1000 when I bought it new and in those instructions, the manufacturer indicates the jig is for 3/4" stock which really seems odd since I thought it could handle any thickness of stock from x to y. If I try to open the jig to handle 1" stock, all hell breaks loose and nothing is centered. I have not tried to ask Tool Tech if they have a manual on the tool. They have not responded to my email inquiries in the past.


----------



## DowlitGirl (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello Wood Studios,

I can send you scanned copies of both manuals. Please email me at [email protected] with any questions or requests.


----------

